# RIP First Avenue



## angusf (Dec 23, 2004)

I just stopped in to First Avenue for the first time, hoping to solidify my decision to buy a new PB, and it was odd. The guy says "My boss has informed us that this store will be closing." They hardly had anything in the store, a lone airport extreme sitting in the middle of a big table, and scattered leftover manuals and software on the walls. Everyhing's being cleared out. He said I should go to Best Buy...

I've heard great things about this place for years, and now that I'm in the market for my first Mac, no one can help me locally. I'll be purchasing online anyway for the education discount, but I liked knowing there was a respected dealer in town. I know I won't get that service, or the range of products, from Best Buy.

Goodbye First Ave. 
I never knew you.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Drag! I just bought my G5 iMac from them at the end of November and I will need to go somewhere for some service in the next little while. I am in Cambridge. Any recommendations from anyone out there.

Frankly it doesn't surprise me that they are closing their doors. My customer service experience wasn't great leading up to getting the iMac. That coupled with the fact that they are out in the middle of nowhere and really didn't have much in stock. It all adds up after a while.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## DaGangster (Jun 12, 2004)

Get used to it. Mac dealers will be closing right left and center in the next little while. Soon, all you'll be left with is the Apple store just like the Americans.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

why not try icnme.com someone posted up earlier? i've never been there, but sounds like a good dealer, and not too far from tricity. plus, you get tax free!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)




----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Sad to hear they are closing.
Whenever I was in Kitchener visiting my in-laws the experience was made a little less painful by a mandatory visit to First Avenue. Bought my Altec Lansing speakers for my ipod there as well as a mareware case. Convinced my father in-law to go Mac and suggested he sign up for the weekend workshops and demos offered there.
My wife is going to have to come up with a new angle on getting me to go visit the out-laws now.


----------



## Indigo Jones (Jul 14, 2003)

*Possible dealers*



mactrombone said:


> Drag! I just bought my G5 iMac from them at the end of November and I will need to go somewhere for some service in the next little while. I am in Cambridge. Any recommendations from anyone out there.


You might try the computer store on the University of Waterloo campus:
http://www.campustechshop.uwaterloo.ca/home.html 
They do on-site service and it doesn't specifically say that it _doesn't_ include Apple stuff...  

I've also noticed over the last year that their stock seemed to be dwindling to the point that it was getting kind of depressing going in there. My buddy and I thought it was because their service centre was the real money generator and that they didn't really care about retail so much. Too bad though - they all seemed like pretty decent guys.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The U Waterloo store doesn't do warranty repairs unless you bought from them. Reduction of retailer choice is never a good thing.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Indigo Jones said:


> My buddy and I thought it was because their service centre was the real money generator and that they didn't really care about retail so much.


Service is the bread and butter for most resellers, especially with such low margins on Apple hardware and a Canadian IT distribution network (Merisel, Ingram Micro, Tech Data, EMJ) that also prices a huge margin as middlemen.


----------



## Ian Seyler (Nov 15, 2002)

I was wondering if they were going to be closing. I was in there about a month ago and noticed there was almost nothing in the store. Quite different from when I was in there over 2 years ago to buy my first Mac from them. It's sad to see them go.

-Ian


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not surprised First Avenue is closing. They were in a really bizarre, out-of-the-way location, and the service was hit or miss; you could spend half an hour there before someone talked to you because they were locked in conversation with another customer.

Ah well.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I was a weekly First Avenue customer (I must have spent 1000's over the years) but I was only able to visit once in a blue moon since I moved up to Barrie 4 years ago. I was there a couple of months ago and I noticed that their usual well-stocked store was "lacking" (if that's the word). The store guys did a great job in revamping it over the years and it's sad to see it go. 

Sorta explains why I haven't been able to get to their Buy-and-Sell trading post lately - that was another cool tool they offered ...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I've not met him personally or beeen to the store yet, but maybe do give icnme.com a whirl. Wray the owner seems like a great guy.

http://www.icnme.com/contact.html


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

I just called icnme.com and they do seem really nice. I will pursue that route a little and see what happens. Nice website and they were certainly helpful over the phone.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re; RIP First Avenue*

For what its worth--The IST department,Math & Computer ,room 1052 at the University of waterloo is a fully certified repair depot for all Apple products except IPOD's.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

NO-O-O-O-O-O!!!!! Say it's not so!!! 

This is not good news for the Golden Triangle area! Apple needs a viable representative in the K-W area, known as the Technology Triangle, which is growing by leaps and bounds. 

Unfortunately, I too have noticed the decreasing stock in the store over the last year and was concerned about the future of First Avenue. I really like the staff and will miss their smiling faces and greetings when I walk in. I shall miss their wonderful Saturday seminars.

In particular, I will miss John who has been a terrific supporter of the Waterloo Region Macintosh Users Group / WatRMUG over the last few years. He has given his own personal time on several occasions to host meetings in the store when new products have been introduced. Just last month, on Feb 10, John gave 30+ WatRMUG members and guests a terrific overview of iLife '05. I was looking forward to booking him for an overview of Tiger when it is released later this year. 

What really bothers me is that the staff at First Avenue that I know have young families. I sincerely hope that they can find new jobs quickly. My heart goes out to them.

I will miss First Avenue.

Brenda


----------



## newsman (Mar 2, 2005)

*Canada Apple reseller to close by March 25, 2005.*

Canada Apple reseller to close by March 25, 2005.

Central Ontario based Apple reseller, First Avenue Information Systems http://www.firstavenue.com have disclosed the intention to close and cease operations on or before March 25, 2005.

The owners of First Avenue Information Systems, Waterloo, ON Canada, an Apple reseller and authorized service provider, have decided, after 20 years in business, not to continue.

No additional reasons for the closure have been published, and the website still shows business as usual but repeated calls to the reseller location and visits confirm the process of closure has begun. A small sign at the main register and talks with the remaining employees indicates that no new orders are being placed for equipment and no new items are being taken for repair. Orders are being cancelled and refunds credited to clients.

This will leave a gapping hole in the middle of Ontario for sales and service of Apple products. For sales and service in what is known as the Technology Triangle (Kitchener, Waterloo, Guelph + Cambridge). Some alternatives have been posted at ehMac.ca http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24279, but seem to be educationally oriented rather than corporate or retails oriented.

Another thread at ehMac.ca gives a number of confirmations and condolences.
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24246

This closing follows the closure of another Ottawa, Ontario reseller, B.Mac, that occurred earlier this year along with the auctioning off the there assets, as reported also at ehMac.ca, http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=23543&highlight=bmac

Talk of Apple opening there first retail store in Toronto, Canada has begun to heat up with an opening slated for May 21st, 2005. Apple is now hiring for the apple Store Yorkdale in Toronto. http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/jobs/


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Welcome newsman! Excellent example of the inverted pyramid of journalism.

Are you a reporter?


----------



## newsman (Mar 2, 2005)

This thread is now linked to http://www.macbytes.com/


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ok, what was that. That's a new way of posting a news item, isn't it. Take and use a bunch of info passed off in a forum (some of it old) and compile it altogether. You haven't got your own news site Newsman? Not that I'm complaining.

On the subject of First Avenue, it's sad to hear of another Mac dealer closing.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Kosh - Couldn't you call ehMac a news site? In a way anyway since it's predominantly discussion based on news from other sources, but Canadian resellers do play a role in the community of ehMac and the demise of another reatiler is news especially for the Canadian Mac Community.

I haven't seen anything about the closing on their web site yet however.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Often, the website is never updated to reflect a business has closed its doors and just goes down once and for all when their webhosting expires.


----------



## Andrew Dunning (Jan 3, 2003)

*iC SuperComputers*

I'm actually from Brantford, and have been to iC SuperComputers (icnme.com). They are nice enough, and, yes, they're tax-free.

However, I must say that the store isn't exactly the nicest I've been in (it smells slightly of smoke, doesn't have great lighting, and is rather small). As well, the attendant (Kayla) actually knows more than the owner/"technician", Wray. He told me, for example, that you needed a SuperDrive to run GarageBand. Ouch.

My favourite dealer is actually Light Computer in Hamilton. The people are very helpful, and it's a lovely store, often with several demo models running. (On the other hand, I've heard that some people deplore them. Whatever.)


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Though this isn't great news, I think the point is that it's not clear why First Avenue is closing. In all fairness, I don't know ANYONE who can justify making the trip out to Yorkmills from downtown, and I've confirmed this with pretty much EVERY mac owner I know from my hood (Riverdale) in Toronto (save maybe on opening day, what with the goody bags and all). I think Carbon et al. are safe!

That said, Guelph (my new home) is a HUGE university town, filled with potential mac buyers and plenty of mac users, quite similar to Waterloo. I'm going to say that First Avenue closing is only IN PART to do with the Apple store, and I'd say open a Guelph Apple Authorized Retailer! Pop the cherry on the Guelph Mac Market, will ya?!


----------



## mmirage_ (Mar 3, 2005)

*Another choice in Cambridge*

There is another choice in Cambridge, although I cringe at the thought...

Computer Lynx is located on Industrial Road between Bishop & Dunbar. They have been dealing in Apple products for, I believe, just under 2 years now.

Personally, I've never been fond of their service, and while I have a friend who just bought a machine from them, some of the information they were spouting off was just plain wrong. Hopefully if they are smart they will grab up a few First Avenue staffers to help them build the Apple side of their business.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

ravijo said:


> Though this isn't great news, I think the point is that it's not clear why First Avenue is closing. In all fairness, I don't know ANYONE who can justify making the trip out to Yorkmills from downtown, and I've confirmed this with pretty much EVERY mac owner I know from my hood (Riverdale) in Toronto (save maybe on opening day, what with the goody bags and all). I think Carbon et al. are safe!
> 
> That said, Guelph (my new home) is a HUGE university town, filled with potential mac buyers and plenty of mac users, quite similar to Waterloo. I'm going to say that First Avenue closing is only IN PART to do with the Apple store, and I'd say open a Guelph Apple Authorized Retailer! Pop the cherry on the Guelph Mac Market, will ya?!


 There is a Mac dealer in guelph it is called { Abacus} 485 Silvercreek pkwy I called the Apple Authorized Store Locator and they gave me the name.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Another choice would be Fountain Green Group. Rob is located near Limehouse between 40l and Acton. He covers a wide territory, including Kitchener/Waterloo. He has always given me excellent service and he does house calls!


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

This seems like a fitting thread to reiterate my opinions vis-a-vis large retailers, especially foreign-owned ones, gobbling up marketshare. I have mentioned many times in various threads here the issues relating to smaller retailers as the occasion presents itself. Walmart is a grand example of this phenomenon. Apple is also an example as it's been actively killing off it's independent dealers in the States and looks poised to do the same thing here and elsewhere. Unfair trade practises abound. It's why for more than 25 years I've made choices with my wallet, and encouraged others to do the same thing.

I NEVER shop at Walmart. I always choose a local supplier wherever possible over a national or international option where price and/or quality is similar. I always buy gasoline from a Canadian-owned retailer. I can't guarantee who owns the downstream refinery but at least I know the profits from my sale stays in my community or my country. I shop at the communally-owned and locally operated Calgary Co-Op or the Canadian-owned Real Canadian Superstore (Loblaws out east) rather than Safeway. I look at labels so, when I see nachos made in the US and in Canada, I buy the Canadian ones which are, coincidentally, made in Calgary. I prefer to buy clothing made in Canada and sold by a Canadian firm. I buy locally produced beer wherever possible whether it's Granville Island in Vancouver, Upper Canada in Ontario or Big Rock here, to name but a few options. I wish I could buy more local produce but, in Alberta, that's rather difficult to do. However, it's easy to get Alberta beef - the best in the world I might add ;-). I choose BC apples over Washington State apples and so on and so forth.

After a while, it becomes a state of mind and awareness. The lowest possible price is not always the best deal. These actions benefit our communities and our country more than you can imagine. Moreover, local governments, that are often beat up for major tax concessions not offered to smaller businesses, would also benefit. If more of us followed these simple guidelines and steps, you may be surprised at the impact on our economy.

I also suggest that, if you want to have these local dealers and the sense here is that you do, you write to Apple to tell them that they NEED viable local and regional dealers. This has been the backbone of Apple's success in Canada for 25 years. They ought not to turn their backs on dealers now.

(Mildly edited since originally posted in the Walmart thread)


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, but with one caveat: whatever we choose to support must also provide quality and service. I just went through this dilemma with a photo store right near my house. I am totally in support of local businesses but this particular store couldn't get my order right. Many times in a row. Should I continue to support them because they are right on my way to my daughter's school? No. If you can't get it right, I am not coming back. I will take my business to another local establishment and try them out. If I keep doing this and I end up with a non-local photo shop, so be it. The locals didn't prove their worth so I take my business elsewhere. 

Would you continue to buy local apples if they were mealy, bruised and lacked quality? 

As upsetting as it is that First Avenue is closing, my personal experience with them was not great. Their location is not convenient. Their stock was quite lacking. Let's see: poor customer service, bad location, no stock. It all seems to add up to me. 

I feel for the individuals that will be losing their jobs at the mercy of management, they were nice people but unfortunately it takes more than that to run a BUSINESS and that is exactly what Apple and Apple resellers are: a business.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Another London area Mac retailer is MacDirect.ca. It's a bit of a hike from the Golden Triangle but it's another option in Southwestern Ontario.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome, Mostly Digital


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

*New Apple Dealer coming to KW?*

Hi everyone. Found out about this place through someone at UW. Any other warriors here? 

I heard from someone in the know that there is a new Apple dealer coming to Kitchener or Waterloo. Not too many details, but that they were going to be opening soon. Hope so. The UW computer store carries Macs, but not much selection. And I'd rather not drive all the way to London or Toronto. And I sure as hell am not buying anything from WorstBuy.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome, Mostly Digital! 

I've visited your store in London on several occasions to shop and to attend seminars. My parents live in London so I make the trip from K-W fairly often. 

A couple of weeks ago I even brought you a "switcher" when you had an excellent deal on a new 12" Powerbook (last generation) that was perfect for her needs) posted on your web site. She absolutely loves it, by the way.

I like your store and will continue to drop by when I'm home for a visit. Your staff are always very friendly.

What I really appreciate is the searchable online catalogue on your web site at mostlydigital.ca. As far as I am concerned it is THE BEST in Canada. The only other one that comes close is the smalldog.com site based in Vermont.

Brenda


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome, k-town!

Please keep us posted if you learn more about a new Apple reseller in K-W.


----------

